# Changing Surnames



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

When my brother passed away , me and my husband took on his two litle girls , there mother hadnt been in contact for over two years . 
We have since adopted them and although it hasnt been easy on any of us they are doing fantastic , we are really proud of them .
We desided that it was better if they kepted my brothers surname , mainly so they could remember him and know where they came from. 
This hasnt been a problem until our new daughter was born , the girls have asked why they havent got the same surname as her and our older children , have explained that its because they have a different daddy etc ... but the eldest who 7 has asked if she can have the same surname ... threw me a bit not sure if it a good idea or not ?
do we change them ?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> When my brother passed away , me and my husband took on his two litle girls , there mother hadnt been in contact for over two years .
> We have since adopted them and although it hasnt been easy on any of us they are doing fantastic , we are really proud of them .
> We desided that it was better if they kepted my brothers surname , mainly so they could remember him and know where they came from.
> This hasnt been a problem until our new daughter was born , the girls have asked why they havent got the same surname as her and our older children , have explained that its because they have a different daddy etc ... but the eldest who 7 has asked if she can have the same surname ... threw me a bit not sure if it a good idea or not ?
> do we change them ?


Why not hyphenate all of your names?

smith-jones


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

we did think about it , my husband isnt to keen , and the surnames do sound ridiculous together .


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Or just add your surname to their current name, so they have their father's name still there somewhere. Kind of like I kept my maiden name as my middle name after I got married. By all having the same last name, it will probably make the kids feel like they are truly part of your family.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Leahorus i think that is probably what we will do , they have called my husband daddy for a few months now and although heartbreaking to hear that it also made me smile, i want them to feel like they belong here because they do . just have to get this right .


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet how they've seemed to adjust so well  I agree with changing it to yours...I would guess your brother would want whatever is best for the children.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Two Presidential precedents you might consider: (a) George Herbert Walker Bush had four names; there's no reason you couldn't add your last name to theirs and they'd have four initials.
(b) William Jefferson Blythe III, after his mother married Roger Clinton, changed his last name so he'd have the same name as his mother, stepfather, and younger half-brother.

So, whichever way you go, there's no reason it'll keep the kids from one day becoming President, in the event that was worrying you. 

I like the "four names" solution, because it keeps their history as part of their name.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Swedish : the girls have ajusted so fantastically , have made each of them a life book which contains photos of there daddy and there mummy and us the next pages will be filled with naming day photos we are going to change there surnames to my husbands so we all have the same surname .. both are really excited by it and i know my brother would be happy !

We would hyphernate but the surnames together sound so hilarious and i feel that it would be unfair to them when it came to writing there names at school etc 

we will see how it goes  learning each day ! but feeling like the jigsaw fits now x


----------



## believer (Apr 22, 2008)

sounds like you have come up with a good solution that everyone is happy about & excited. Like you mentioned you want to make it as easy on the kids as possible and make them feel part of your family. Your brother I am sure would be so happy that you have taken them into your family & will know he will not be forgotten. 

so nice to hear a happy story on here


----------

